# New Girl!



## rockymtngirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey There!

My name is Cori, I'm new to the AT forum. I am originally from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan but, I recently relocated to Denver, CO for graduate school.

I started out shooting about 3 years ago with a Hoyt Avenger (bow-hunter set up), Shot last indoor season with a Barnsdale (freestyle set-up) and will be shooting a PSE Vendetta for this indoor season. 

I LOVE shooting. I can't wait to get my new bow out here and let off some arrows! If anyone is in the Rocky Mtn. area, I'd love some help with finding places to shoot and finding out what associations there are, and when scheduled shoots are.

Happy to meet you all!

Cori:beer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Cori. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Denver bowhunter!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! You will love it here!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

welcome to AT from SC!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome and you will enjoy yourself on here.


----------



## ecwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome To AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT Cori!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## rockymtngirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Hope to meet some connections around the Rocky Mtn. Area soon...


----------



## FireChief41 (Aug 16, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------



## wildcatc5 (Sep 9, 2010)

welcome, I am also a Michigandar.although not a yuper....northern lower.....have hunted the U.P Love it there


----------



## hunt2live2hunt (Aug 16, 2010)

WELCOME TO AT!!!!! greetings from Virginia!


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

welcome, I'm in Colorado Springs. There is a pro shop down here that hosts tournaments every once and awhile, Bill Pellegrino's Archery Hut.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rockymtngirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the CS tip! I'll look into them!


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

